# Shock and spring replacement



## Dallis (Oct 28, 2013)

So I am out of my league when it comes to these kind of issues any help would be much appreciated. I have an 86 300zx na and it's my daily driver, I'm looking into new springs and shocks that would ride smooth but still offer good performance. What should I be looking into?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

In my opinion, there is nothing wrong with stock replacements. Unless you're planning on doing some crazy cornering, autocross, or drifting, I wouldn't worry about aftermarket unless you want to spend the money and think it looks better.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree. As far as shocks for daily drivers, I always liked KYB's. For springs, stick with a name brand if you go aftermarket. You can get a pair of Moog rear springs for $39+shipping from Rockauto. You can search online and get a 5% discount code. They also have KYB G2 strut inserts available for the front and KYB Gas-a-just for the rear, which would be a descent combination. They don't list the front coil (strut) springs, so you may have to do some searching or go to Nissan for those.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've always been a fan of KYBs, but anytime you go performance aftermarket, expect a difference in ride quality. Of course, if you're OEM shocks are gone, you'll notice a difference anyway...

Side Note: why are you thinking about replacing your springs? Is your vehicle a northern car? Typically, at least down here in the South, we never see a need to replace coil springs unless they're damaged.


----------



## Dallis (Oct 28, 2013)

The shocks are majorly worn out so that's why on them, and the springs for two reasons. One because my car majorly sags in the back end when I just barely accelerate and also they look really rusty and pitted.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I just noticed you were from Iowa, so that explains the need for springs. How does the rear subframe look? They are notorious for rusting out in harsh climates, i.e. places with road salt, snow, etc.


----------



## Dallis (Oct 28, 2013)

The sub frame is still good it has the original coating on it. I also wash it once a week so I make sure it doesn't get to bad. But yea the springs are not so good of shape


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sagging rear springs on the back of Z31's isn't uncommon. When they sag, it makes it real hard to get the rear wheel alignment in spec. Rear crossmember bushings were another common problem as they got older. These days you can get polyurethane replacements.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The poly stuff is cheaper than stock. Just make sure to match the diff mount material to the subframe mount material. 

If you aren't racing the car, stock stuff is fine. My 85 NA was a nice and cushy daily with stock springs and cheap replacement shocks from the parts store. My 88 Turbo rides pretty harsh, but it does handle better than the NA did. Stock turbo springs pop up for sale regularly on Z31performance. There is a big thread on suspension options as well.

The rear shocks are simple to change. Take the speakers out and there are 3 14mm nuts to take off. One larger bolt (17/19/or 21mm, can't remember) is underneath the car. With the shock out, the spring can be removed by hand. Its an hour job if you know what you're doing, 2 or 3 if you don't.


----------

